# So You Want Smoke?



## phrett (Nov 22, 2013)

'm still reading all the great info available here and really appreciate how much there is.  I thought as a noob I'd share a few things I have not yet seen to generate smoke but others my wish to view. 

The Naked Whiz's paint can cold smoke generator:  Any cardboard/wood/etc box will do for the smoker.

View media item 271325
Blazin Grill Works smoke generator using BBQ pellets.  This thing throws out alot of smoke for 3-4 hours and stays lit.

Basic bend metal strainer using pellets and some crushed pellets to get an even butn:

View media item 271326


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like a nice device. Some of your pictures didnt load so you will have to post them again.


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 25, 2013)

I like the "sombrero" smoker, that's thinking outside the box !


----------

